# Goldie - our special needs boy (LA)



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

We have just taken Goldie in. I know that I am pretty far from most of you but if you know anyone in my area (northwest Louisiana, very close to both Texas & Arkansas) that could give this boy his furever home in the near future, please contact :

Humane Society of Northwest Louisiana (www.hsnwla.org) 
E-mail : [email protected]
Phone : 318-219-7387

I do not know more about him at this point than what is below but I can find out easily. We will keep him as long as necessary but would love for him to have a home as soon as he can.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

* *

*This beautiful boy is Goldie - he is a 1-1/2 year old full-blooded Golden Retriever who is a "special needs" dog. He had to have his leg amputated because of an accident - Actually, we have conflicting stories as to what actually happened to him - one is that he was hit by a car and literally almost chewed his leg off and the other is that an alligator got him. Either way, they are both devastating. He is also heartworm positive and is currently going through heartworm treatment. Once his treatment is completed, we will have him neutered. Goldie is very sweet and has the most beautiful coat. He can be a little shy at first but once he gets to know you he is very affectionate. He gets around great and does just fine on his three legs. He is truly a gorgeous dog. If you are interested in Goldie, let us know. Remember - He won’t be available until his treatment is completed.*


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks for rescuing him!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks like a real sweetheart and I hope he gets his furever home real soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

Thalie:

Is Goldie in a Foster Home or is he at the Humane Society.
He is just adorable.
Hope he's in a foster home, considering he's going through HW treatment.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

We do not have a kennel. I think that he is either boarded at the vet or in a foster home. I'll ask and know more tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable, bless you for rescuing him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

*Bump for Thalie!! He needs a home!!!*


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Goldie was declared heartworm negative last week and got a home with a wonderful couple on October 30. They saw him at our vet and just fell in love with him.

A big YAY for Goldie and his new owners.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy for Goldie. What a beautiful baby and he will have a happy life and make his people very happy!!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What a beautiful dog and great story. Bless you for being such a kind angel.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY!!!! I am so glad he got his furever home. I knew we had a new member that was looking for a dog from Louisiana but I dont know if they wanted just a puppy or grown pup.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Romeo said:


> Bless you for being such a kind angel.


Thanks but I cannot take full credit for this. I do not want to mispresent myself. This is the doing of the little organization I volunteer with. Goldie was never in my custody and when I said "we" and "our vet", I was referring to the HSNWLA and its vet. As much as I would be able to do more, I absolutely cannot due to several factors. I am sorry if I misled anybody.

Anyway, the important thing is that Goldie is safe, sound & has a furever home.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

T&T IS HAPPY FOR GOLDIE


----------

